# using a tablet for editing



## mike doyle (Apr 11, 2018)

hi, can anyone recommend a tablet to use for editing photos in LR/PS? seen a few around but not sure how compatible they are. not looking to spend a fortune and it will be plugged into my laptop.
cheers all


----------



## Hoggy (Apr 12, 2018)

The general consensus here seems to be Wacom for the brand to get..  And although a bit pricey, the most used  tablet by far is probably the Intuos Pro Small (even for a hobbyist such as myself).

Although I think there were some cheaper Wacom options I was considering beforehand, but the placement of the Express Keys being on top left and right sides is what detracted from using it (when I  trialed one via Amazon).  I forget what it was called though.  But that lower model should be fine, if for nothing else than to get your feet wet - and see if you'll stick with it.

Whatever tablet option you try, do be prepared for a leaning curve.  And try to stick with it so you can get used to it.  It's really not all that bad, but still be prepared.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Apr 15, 2018)

Mike, totally agree with Hoggy - Wacom are so reliable, well made and work really well. I've used one for years, actually have a larger one as I use a couple of large screens and like the control. I have one that lets me use it as a giant trackpad too which speeds up my workflow means not too many additional pieces of kit on the desk (I appreciate you said you'll use with a laptop but it's really easy having a single interface for pen work and scrolling etc., especially in Photoshop) So, look at Wacom and go for it!


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 15, 2018)

I am not a huge fan of tablets and don't consider them to be a necessity. For brushing yes, they're better, otherwise no - and my use of the brush in Lightroom has greatly diminished since the radial filter was introduced.  

If you do get one, I agree with Hoggy's point about "try to stick with it so you can get used to it". Try a week of using the tablet exclusively. You may like it, you may not.

John


----------



## davidedric (Apr 15, 2018)

Very happy with my Wacom, also an Intuos Pro small.
I did try the "use it for everything" approach but it didn't really work for me - the mouse just seemed better for some things. In the end I settled for mouse in left hand and pen in right.  The mouse is a trackball, so no space needed to move the cursor around, and I think control is a bit easier for someone naturally right handed.
So I suggest find out what works best for you - but as others have said, you'll need to stick at it.

Dave


----------



## Gnits (Apr 15, 2018)

Intuos Pro Small is most likely the best option. I bought one.

But..... I spent 3 months with my mouse in the drawer trying to adopt to the pen.  I eventually gave up.   Now I am a big fan of Gaming Mice....
1. Super easy to place cursor where I want.
2. Programmable buttons.

If I was an artist using a brush most of the time I can see the benefit.


----------



## Bob_B (Apr 15, 2018)

Grits: What mouse are you using?


----------



## Gnits (Apr 15, 2018)

This combo.  I had a logitech





I had a logitech see below .... I think in this family range.  I found the Logitech to be unreliable. Lots of YouTube videos showing how to repair, but I gave up and went for Corsair.

Do not worry about the lights or weird shapes.  You can turn off the lights and I find the ergonomics  super (for me at least, with a large hand).

Note the Corsair keyboard has an extra pad of programmable function keys on the left. The Corsair keyboard is not inexpensive...but I wanted the programmable function keys and mechanical keys.  Anyway  ... I probably only have to change keyboard every 10 years.


----------



## Bob_B (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks. I put them on my "to buy" list.


----------



## Hoggy (Apr 16, 2018)

davidedric said:


> I did try the "use it for everything" approach but it didn't really work for me - the mouse just seemed better for some things. In the end I settled for mouse in left hand and pen in right.



Yeah, the using it for everything is strictly to get used to it.  After that, like you, I have a mouse on the left hand - and using the scroll wheel for brush size, and the Intuos's touch-ring for flow/feather.  Then also have a [Microsoft] 'Natural' mouse on the right.  Both mice are wireless laser, since cords always have too much 'pull' with them, for my tastes.  Although, unfortunately for me, a trackball mouse would kill my fingers with a quickness (it's why I can't really use a smartphone or tablet).  However, I notice that after a period of not using the tablet, it's a bit of a learning curve again - albeit not nearly as bad as the first time around. 

I now like Gnits's idea adding the Corsair gaming keyboard and mouse to the mix, for when I'm able to purchase my new supercomputer soon.  I'd then skip the 'cheapie' wireless combo from eCollegePC.  I presume/hope it's a wireless keyboard-mouse combo with one dongle (and not Bluetooth)?  What is the exact model (or models, if separate) you have there, Gnits?


----------



## mcasan (Apr 21, 2018)

Got the Wacom Intuos Pro Medium.  Great device for Lr and PS.   It replaced my mouse and now no need for trackpad.


----------



## PhilBurton (May 2, 2018)

Gnits said:


> This combo.  I had a logitech
> 
> View attachment 10850
> 
> ...



My Corsair M65 PRO got delivered today and I plugged it in immediately, no customized button settings, no adjustments to the lights or the sensitivity adjustments.  What an improvement.     I didn't even remove any of the weights, this mouse feels so well balanced right out of the box.

Thanks again for the recommendation.  

Phil


----------



## CliffGilbert (May 29, 2018)

I've recently purchased 'New Huion 1060plus', I'd never heard of them, but for £66 at Amazon I thought I couldn't go wrong, and so it turned out, its much better than my old Wacom Bamboo one, no jumpin cursors, just smooth movements and being much bigger easier to use. I mainly use it for mask drawing and its perfect for that, the pressure sensitivity works really well.

Cliff.


----------

